# Win Tv Go



## marmei (28. Februar 2003)

Ich hab mir überlegt eine TV-Karte zu kaufen, nur weiss ich nicht ob ich mit der WIN TV Go Karte Sendungen vom TV aufnehmen kann. Kann mir das jemand sagen?


----------



## Sway (28. Februar 2003)

Ich suche auch gerade eine. Wäre nett wenn jemand auch etwas über die Funktion unter Linux erzählen könnte. Ich hab noch RedHat und Suse neben XP drauf, daher sollte die Karte unter allen System laufen


----------



## Robert Martinu (28. Februar 2003)

Aufnehmen - die üblichen Captureprogramme kommen mit der Karte gut zurecht; welche Auflösung du schaffst hängt von CPU und Mainboard ab, 384x288 geht ohne besondere Voraussetzungen.


Linux: ich hab nur Mandrake probiert, dort ging sie direkt nach der Installation. Keinerlei Eingriffe meinerseits nötig, einfach nur die passende Anwendung starten & Sender suchen.
Andere Distributionen sollten mit der Karte ähnlich gut zurechtkommen, immerhin ist die Hardware schon ein bisschen länger bekannt und verbreitet.


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. März 2003)

*PVR*

evtl. mal die WinTv PVR checken, is zwar etwas teurer,
is aber speziell für den Zweck...


----------



## Carndret (30. März 2003)

Aufnehmen kannst du im Prinzip mit jeder. Selbst bei meiner WinTV Primio geht das. Es ist so als hättest du eine Kamera angeschlossen. Die Programme vom Hersteller kannst du jedoch fast vergessen, aber es gibt da denke ich genug kostenlose.
Ob sich da gleich die PVR lohnt glaube ich nicht. Es sei denn du brauchst eine TimeShifting und Replay Funktion.


----------

